# Post a pic of your baby daddy/OH/hubby!



## Ablaski17

Share your pics girls ! I'll put mine up when I get on my computer!


----------



## Burchy314

He is a few of me and my fiance.
The first one is from my family reunion in November 2009.
The second one was Christmas 2009.
The third one is from either late 2009 or early 2010 I don't really remember.
The fourth is just him with my dog...I think summer 2010.
The fifth one is the day Jayden was born.
 



Attached Files:







15959_190240387302_619837302_3458483_4574735_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 24









me and chris 024.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 33









PHONE 026.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 17









PHONE 274.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15









DSC_1451.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 18


----------



## x__amour

Here's a few of us...
The first one was 2 months after we started dating in February 2009. He was only 15, he looks so young & cute!
The second one was us at my senior homecoming in September 2009.
The third one was us in October 2009 at a baseball game. (Go St. Louis Cardinals, lol!)
The fourth one was April 2010 when at his 17th birthday dinner.
The fifth one is all of us together when Tori was born in November 2010.
 



Attached Files:







13465_1157230691780_1258128574_30420518_4099168_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 44









l_10630a6612c648b59e776c8c2288106e.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 39









l_e25521fc30cb4c2990a9cc6d069d5ac5.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 37









15304_1274614466301_1258128574_30654693_1757705_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 35









76887_1616952376589_1019754384_1734416_3332228_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## stephx

My OH :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







n707660293_6127135_3071913.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 30









72003_10150360561595294_707660293_16419721_101579_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## _laura

me and oh 
and oh when i paint attacked him for a photo shoot!
 



Attached Files:







33853_447763041776_614906776_5705668_6312984_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 11









25838_10150133226130422_736305421_11343190_2735355_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lily123

This is my OH...

I LOVE this photo (obvious reasons :blush:)



and a few of us together...








:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## xgem27x

My lovely fiance, MIKE!! 

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6200/withthetwins.png
When the boys were about 3 weeks old in SCBU

https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1599/haloween.png
Me and Mike at Haloweeeeeen

https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8388/xboxj.png
Playing XBOX with Maxxie << I love this one!


----------



## _laura

xgem27x said:


> https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8388/xboxj.png
> Playing XBOX with Maxxie << I love this one!

Scott does that with Max!


----------



## xgem27x

_laura said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8388/xboxj.png
> Playing XBOX with Maxxie << I love this one!
> 
> Scott does that with Max!Click to expand...

Frazer and Maxxie - If they don't want to play with toys, they don't want to sleep, they're not hungry... put COD on, sit them in front of it, and they will watch it for HOURS!!! Probably not a good idea letting my babies watch violent games, but keeps them happy (and I am slightly addicted to COD too now...damn OH!!) :blush:


----------



## Tanara

_My OH =]_
 



Attached Files:







100_0002e.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsEngland

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs002.snc6/165220_1609725720933_1169925114_31397000_2840830_n.jpg
With Lilah.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2075/86/9/1169925114/n1169925114_30097090_4024.jpg My fav pic of us.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs124.snc1/5331_1109237409038_1169925114_30288807_3423395_n.jpg Our wedding day


----------



## midwestbelle

xgem27x said:


> My lovely fiance, MIKE!!
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6200/withthetwins.png
> When the boys were about 3 weeks old in SCBU
> 
> !

that is so precious! look at how much room his hands take up on those little butts.


----------



## xgem27x

midwestbelle said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> My lovely fiance, MIKE!!
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6200/withthetwins.png
> When the boys were about 3 weeks old in SCBU
> 
> !
> 
> that is so precious! look at how much room his hands take up on those little butts.Click to expand...

thank you, they were so teeny! ...although thats them 3 weeks old, a few days before we took them home, so to us they looked so big in that pic lol, i think they were about 5lbs there, but they were 3lbs when they were born xx


----------



## Leah_xx

1st one is 3 years ago at homecoming
2nd is christmas
3rd one is 2 days after gracelynn was born. in the transistion nursery
4th is the day after we got home from the hospital.
 



Attached Files:







home.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









5.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 17









hos2.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 27









jakeandgrce.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8388/xboxj.png
> Playing XBOX with Maxxie << I love this one!
> 
> Scott does that with Max!Click to expand...
> 
> Frazer and Maxxie - If they don't want to play with toys, they don't want to sleep, they're not hungry... put COD on, sit them in front of it, and they will watch it for HOURS!!! Probably not a good idea letting my babies watch violent games, but keeps them happy (and I am slightly addicted to COD too now...damn OH!!) :blush:Click to expand...

OMG I am slightly addicted to COD too because of my OH! I used to refuse to play it, but now I love to play it even though I am HORRIBLE at it!!! Jayden likes to watch it as well.


----------



## EffyKat

My OH on the only night out we've had (before Adam)
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/4886_97492017170_663922170_1915226_5041283_n.jpg
Just after Adam was born
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/photo-4.jpg
Me and OH the night we brought Adam home
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/photo-8.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

I'm only slightly obsessed with my oh lol :blush:
 



Attached Files:







163881_1588316548623_1257090239_31397119_5062346_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 20









DSCI0086.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 20









DSCI0156.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 18









149649_1674673025318_1192222155_1830215_4333534_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsEngland

newmommy23 said:


> I'm only slightly obsessed with my oh lol :blush:

Your little one is gorgeous!


----------



## newmommy23

MrsEngland said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only slightly obsessed with my oh lol :blush:
> 
> Your little one is gorgeous!Click to expand...

thank you :flower:
you've got quite the cutie yourself! :thumbup:
bnb babies are the prettiest babies lol


----------



## snapex

1. Me and Glenn :)
2. us all when caitlyn was born
3. Caitlyn and Glenn when she was about a month and a half
4. Caitlyn and Glenn when she was a month old
5. Caitlyn and Glenn at christmas :)
 



Attached Files:







7420_146119619540_505534540_2623437_2694767_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









25835_380577944540_505534540_3854562_7504925_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









25835_380577849540_505534540_3854560_647402_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









25835_380577834540_505534540_3854558_8302510_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









179407_487881694540_505534540_6001694_4189560_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/bowl.jpg
us being goofy 

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/ido.jpg

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/593f9046.jpg
^^this is an old picture but i looove this one :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here's some pictures of my wonderful OH.
 



Attached Files:







zzzbabydaddy.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









zzzbabydaddy2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annawrigley

FOB:
1: The day we met, September 2008
2: Noah's Christening, May 2009
3: With Noah @ 5 months
4: With Noah @ 5 months again
5: With Noah on Christmas Day

 



Attached Files:







SL271282.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 30









annagarethnoah1-small.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 45









IMG_0024.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 36









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 32









DSCN0042.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## xnmd1

1. 3 years ago on OHs 17th birthday
2. with me when i was 6 mos pregnant
3. in the NICU with our LO
4. us and LO when he was 4 weeks old
View attachment 157570

View attachment 157569
View attachment 157573
View attachment 157575


----------



## xgem27x

Noah looks so much like his dad, Anna!! ...and that christening picture is lovely! xx


----------



## annawrigley

xgem27x said:


> Noah looks so much like his dad, Anna!! ...and that christening picture is lovely! xx

I know its mad! Everyone says he looks like me until they see his dad lol. And thanks :flower: I have it in a frame! xx


----------



## rjb

^ finally got him to put a shirt on.


----------



## lucy_x

.
Double Post


----------



## lucy_x

:blush:
Found one!

This was when Amari was about 18hours old :)
 



Attached Files:







Image095.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/skyandbaby-2.jpg oh and baby one day old.
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/DSC09552.jpgOH and I about 6months preggers.
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/austinmensky.jpgOH and I summer '09 austin texas hill country

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/flowerpower.jpg
He will kill me if he knew i put this up.. hes a lot bigger now.. ill have to get an updated pic.. =)


----------



## faolan5109

Us going to see santa
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/163090_485924538146_797323146_5743858_3465687_n.jpg
Oldy but I goody
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5707.jpg
Christmas Day!
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_6026.jpg


----------



## brandonsgirl

This is such a cute thread... ok i hope they dont come out mahusive... 
1st one if of Me and OH a couple months after kent was born..
2nd one of grandpa (my dad) and kent just coz i love the picture. 
Then the fam :) 
Kent
Daddy and kent kent the day he was born.. a little jaundice and flipping the bird lmao
 



Attached Files:







86AV2927.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 19









86AV2891.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 22









86AV2871.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 18









DSC01238.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11









SDC11288.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 17


----------



## annawrigley

OMG is Kent daddy's double or what!!! xx


----------



## AriannasMama

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs252.snc6/180061_10150151782890921_590700920_8650052_1374852_n.jpg

I wish I had a pic where you could see both of their faces, they have the exact same nose and eyes!


----------



## annawrigley

You can tell they have like the same face shape! Cute pic xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

1-OH and I in June of 09
2-OH and I in Jan 10
3-OH and I at my senior prom
4-Emma since I couldnt find one her and her daddy, Lol
 



Attached Files:







15537_102966439721803_100000253426293_77556_7858597_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









19674_104593579559089_100000253426293_119192_8252345_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









l_befeaa556a0a4f6e91780fd0958edbe6.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7









167019_182461778438935_100000253426293_607248_1604314_n.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brandonsgirl

annawrigley said:


> OMG is Kent daddy's double or what!!! xx

I know, tell me about it!!! i get that everywhere i go lmao. Everyones like oh he is so cute, then they see OH and like omg he looks like his daddy lol. Im like yeah yeah yeah blablabla WHAT ABOUT ME lol. He has to have some of me in him.. somewhere?? lol:dohh:


----------



## sophie0909uk

I dont have any of Archie & his dad together because his dad passed away before he was born but i thought id upload some pics anyway :) xx

Archie & Sam, showing the likelyness, again around the same age. Me & His daddy xmas 2009, and Archie about a week ago xx
 



Attached Files:







171093_139180286144194_100001566699141_245887_5887288_o.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 15









63267_1702666856570_1534934868_31707476_2799174_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 20









untitledv.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11









SAM_3319.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh thats so sad that archies daddy passed away :( :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Aww I'm sorry hun :hugs: They are so alike!


----------



## LoisP

Ben (Shauns dad) and Shaun :cloud9:


----------



## Hannah :)

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/155079_10150340279755271_651740270_16218846_2163579_n1.jpg

My two munchkin's on the morning of Chloe's Christening. Pair of beaut's :smug:

xxx


----------



## _laura

1. Scott and Max looking nice!
2. Had to put it up! So hilarious!
3. Just thought it was really cute.

I think they look really alike.
 



Attached Files:







171250_10150089424501777_614906776_6610982_4035138_o.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









171749_10150098197316777_614906776_6726545_2192425_o.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









172756_10150098197936777_614906776_6726547_3272327_o.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> Ben (Shauns dad) and Shaun :cloud9:

Awwwwwww! I think I'm a bit in love with your child! :wacko:


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Ben (Shauns dad) and Shaun :cloud9:
> 
> Awwwwwww! I think I'm a bit in love with your child! :wacko:Click to expand...

Have to agree. Shaun's so cute :D Even when he's crying :haha:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Ben (Shauns dad) and Shaun :cloud9:
> 
> Awwwwwww! I think I'm a bit in love with your child! :wacko:Click to expand...

He is quite loveable! :cloud9:
Noah is just as loveable, if not more, he is sooo gorgeous! :D



_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Ben (Shauns dad) and Shaun :cloud9:
> 
> Awwwwwww! I think I'm a bit in love with your child! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have to agree. Shaun's so cute :D Even when he's crying :haha:Click to expand...

And he did ALOT of that when you met him.
That, and sleeping. :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Don't have any pictures of just OH :blush:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/mencameron.jpg Me and OH just before I got pregnant

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/myfamily.jpg Me, Cameron and Connor a few hours after Connor's birth

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0083-2.jpg Love this one! :haha:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0087.jpg Connor and Daddy


----------



## rainbows_x

My gorgeous OH.


Ava & daddy.


----------

